# Predator inserts



## Chad85 (Feb 26, 2015)

I was wondering where the best place to buy predator guts and inserts.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 26, 2015)

Assuming that you are talking about open reed guts, allpredator.com has Yeller Dog inserts. They are the best I have ever used. There are 3 models to choose from.

The YDD3 is a pure distress call

The YDD2 is a hybrid distress/howler

The TD1 is a full bore, loud, howler

My person preference is the YDD2. I just switch the reeds (included) to make either distress or howler

.All Predator also has JC reeds for closed reed calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillsCustomCalls (Feb 26, 2015)

I buy mine from Loren Reese I get the tone board and wedge and I put an old style goose reed in it and if tuned right it will do bird distress and pup distress female howls Shorten the reed up and get all those raspy sounds your looking for and your male howls and I also use JC reeds for rabbit distress
I also make some howler reeds out of the duck reed bought from pioneer game calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 8, 2015)

When using the jc reeds and ruber bushing. Do u set the bushing flush with the barrel or how do u set em.


----------



## BrentWin (Mar 8, 2015)

I roughly center the reed within the length of the barrel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chad85 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks


----------

